
RIM’s app store shamelessly dubbed App World; developer site goes live tonight - transburgh
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2009/03/04/rims-app-store-shamelessly-dubbed-app-world-developer-site-goes-live-tonight/
======
jamesbritt
Shamelessly? They sell apps. WTF other word should they use?

